
Canadian Music Group Proposes ‘Copyright Tax’ on Internet Use - sanqui
https://torrentfreak.com/canadian-music-group-proposes-copyright-tax-on-internet-use-181006/
======
JCharante
I wonder how people get so out of touch with reality. If you wanted to
download a single game on steam that's been out for 2 or 3 years (GTAV) while
staying under the 15GB limit in order to not be subject to the fee, you'd have
to do it over the span of FIVE months without using your household's internet
connection for anything else.

I'm pretty sure just cloning a random project and running `npm install` will
get you over the limit.

